# Audition Preparations



## bass_snake (Dec 31, 2008)

Hey guys,

Just wondering what your secrets are to play great in an audition. I might be going to one. Kinda pop-punk type of music..

thanks,

Fred


----------



## aloysius (Feb 15, 2009)

> Just wondering what your secrets are to play great in an audition.


Well, I have one ritual I use for almost all important type occasions.. 

It starts with a 72oz AAA steak on Younge St, and ends in a small bar located near equatorial Africa.. what happens in between is a mystery to even me sometimes.

michael


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Preparation, rest, diet, warm-ups, attitude, nerves or lack of nerves, no intoxicants, manners, tolerance, dignity, know the tunes, know your role, respect the group and group leader, ask the right questions, have your own gear and wheels, look sharp but don't overdress, have business cards and/or bio information ready, be prompt...

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

aloysius said:


> Well, I have one ritual I use for almost all important type occasions..
> 
> It starts with a 72oz AAA steak on Younge St, and ends in a small bar located near equatorial Africa.. what happens in between is a mystery to even me sometimes.
> 
> michael


Nice! Different than the standard preparation for an audition. How has it worked out for you so far? :smile:


----------



## aloysius (Feb 15, 2009)

> Nice! Different than the standard preparation for an audition. How has it worked out for you so far?


It works okay.. If the audition is located at the Keg.. or somewhere in the Congo..
Clearly my ideal audition would start at the Keg and END in Africa, but those are few and far between. 

michael


----------

